# Lexapro questions..



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Anyone taking it? What kind of side effects, if any, did you first experience?Thanks!Anne


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I've asked the same question several times. Maybe the drug works so well that after taking it a person doesn't come to this bb any longer because they feel so much better. Can't imagine any other reason people wouldn't be willing to share info when directly asked. Good luck, Jimmye


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Kind of wondered about that myself...lol. Seems you can get plenty of responses about the other SSRI's but not this one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

We have discussed this med before...search the older threads...


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Yeah, tried that... not very helpful...was hoping to get some fresh info. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Well AnneMarieI have taken Lexapro. I should first let you know that all other meds didn't agree with me. And Same goes for this one. I will admit thou it didn't throw me into a panic attack like the others did. I took it during the night and woke up at 5 in the morning really nausous. I had this thing that I can only discribe as a warm heart that sent waves of heat to my fingertips. I ended up beeing sick all weekend for the 1 time I took it. I ended up stop taking it because i found releaf with 2 tsp. of aloe vera juice. I am still not were I would like to be in life but I am improving. I would sugest to try it. It might work for you. Can't hurt


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Duce.... I wonder if the lexapro might have worked better for you if you had taken about 1/4 of the usual start dosage and worked up to a therapeutic dose over several weeks?That worked for me. Evie


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks Essencedechat I heard to do that to and was kinda scared to try it again. But i feel better just taking the aloe. I hardly have any symptoms that I useto have. I think most of my problems now are my GERD. My doc told me to maybe start thinking about a operation. I have been ok now for about 2-3 months now. If my symptoms start back up thou I will probley try taking it again thou threw a stepping up dosage.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

To All,What is this used for, I never heard of it before.Jadair


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Evie,Hey, haven't seen you around in a while, guess I haven't been here, lol.So this med is working for you?? Glad to hear it. I just hate it when one has to go through so many different meds to find the right one. ugh!!Jadairps. Have a great day, cause I most certainly will.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi Duce,Glad you are finding some relief.I am exquisitely sensitive to medications of all kinds. When I first began taking antidepressants, I literally had to shave the end off of the tab in order to be able to tolerate it. My brain Serotonin levels were so low that I could not tolerate any kind of reaction.The trick is to trust your doctors and therapists, gradually work up to a therapeutic dosage... stay on the medication for at least 3 months in order to give it a fair trial... and then see how you feel... keeping your doctors and therapists informed of your progress regularly.Sometimes when our brain neurotransmitters aren't doing what they're supposed to be doing because of a chemical imbalance .... it clouds and confuses our thinking, emotions and actions as well as beefs up our sensitivities to things like side effects. Only when this imbalance is corrected, can we then look back and see where we were and realize that the best thing we ever did was to have faith, try the meds and stick to them. It's like putting glasses on for the first time in your life when you never knew that your sight was impaired. I never knew what life could really be like until the first time I trusted and stayed on an antidepressant until it reached therapeutic levels in my brain... and I have never regretted having done it. It saved my job, my marriage, my family and my life.If it helps to know this, there is nothing to fear but fear itself. And once your neurotransmitters are operating more effectively from medication and the brain is able to interpret incoming signals more positively.... you won't really notice side effects... especially from this Lexapro. It is probably one of two newer SSRI's with the potential to cause the fewest side effects.I speak to you from experience and from the heart.Good luck and best wishes, Evie


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Evie, how has the lexapro effected your IBS? I am ibs/c and have been hesitant to start the samples my dr. sent for me to try. Your post is very encouraging and I did take 1/2 of a tablet this a.m. after reading your posts yesterday. I'm hoping for some help with the pain. I wonder if the lexapro with zelnorm would provide too much seratonin. Anyway thanks again and I'll try to hang in with the lex. Jimmye


----------



## farmerdeath (Nov 4, 2002)

This is my third day on 10 mg Lexapro.I'm IBS-C.THe first day, I crapped my pants. Diahrea, that is.. Sorry to be so blunt, but it was sort of funny.About 8 hours after I took the pill, I was "stoned". If you've never smoked marijuana before.. I don't know. I don't know how to explain other than "stoned" and I was just staring at everything, and seeing colors and shapes as opposed to objects and I felt very warm and calm and happy.The second day, the intense sweating/B.O. started, and I farted a lot. About 8 hours after taking the pill, I tripped HARD. "Tripped" as in hallucinating/disorientation/etc. I have never tried LSD, but I have taken 200mg of Zoloft a couple times and it affected me so that it seemed things were wavey, breathing, shape-shifting, color-shifting, and I could hear really well. The Lexapro was like my Zoloft OD experience, only a lot stronger. I must say, it was sort of fun







I don't know what's with this "warm heart to fingers" thing people keep mentioning.Today, I took my pill 3 hours ago. I smell terrible and I've been sweating nonstop since I got out of the shower 3 hours ago. I keep farting, and that sucks. I did have a good big BM this morning (well, good for me anyhow, and bigger than usual), though it was after my 3-shot mocha so I'm not sure if I can thank the lexapro for it. My eyes are really dialated, and I have the munchies.Oi, i want some chocolate chip cookies....By the way: I've smoked pot about 4 times over the past years, so I don't do that much. I've never had any other sort of drug except alcohol and prescription stuff... I just add that because I must sound so stoned and dumb







I *am* dumb, but not a pothead


----------



## Carolc (Jun 11, 2001)

Hi, I have been on Lexapro for about 2 months now







, after being on Celexa with Wellbutrin







and then with Adderall







(they added the adderall because the celexa caused severe fatigue in me).I tried to get off of everything and ended up with "D" again







, so the Dr. suggested trying the Lex. and the wellbutrin together. (I hardly ever take Adderall anymore)I'm doing so much better(I don't remember my last "D" episode)







This is after at least 15 years of suffering. I couldn't go out to eat or hardly grocery shop, it had gotten so bad.







I can do it all now







and I feel pretty normal!I take 10 mg of Lexapro and 150mg of Wellbutrin, only in the morning.I hope you all have the success I have. I didn't think it was possible. Keep in touch..







Carol


----------

